# Best class III/III+ run near jackson hole running in July?



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

Be careful if the Grey's shows up on the list. We ran canoes down it last month and it is loaded with strainers/downed trees. We ran above Lynx Creek, and ended up lining and swimming and lots of other unexpected things. Some very, very good canoers with many decades of experience told me it was the most strainers they had seen ever. Appears to be leftover from the 2011 high-water year.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Alpine Canyon on the Snake


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

alpine canyon is about your only choice, it is very nice, good access. lots of outfitters. splashy class III.


----------



## JohnR (May 23, 2005)

It's not class III, but I'd run the Snake below Jackson Lake dam any day. Cold, clear, the views are spectacular. Also, the Gros Ventre above Slide Lake. Not sure how well it would go with a raft, but great WW canoe, easy WW kayak. Flows might be a problem by now.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

thanks for the replies so far! I should have mentioned we'll be kayaking. alpine canyon sounds good.


----------



## Dan007CT (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you know when you'll be on the Alpine section? My girlfriend and I are down in SLC and want to make the drive up to do that section sometime..maybe we can tag along?. We are pretty good at class II+ but don't have combat rolls. Can anyone explain more about the class III sections... technical or just big waves? Are there pools after the rapids?


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, pool/drop; not technical.
Just to give you an idea, a commercial outfit takes first time duckiers -- they do have an experienced kayaker up front showing where to go, but if you have decent river reading skills, it's all pretty obvious.
As the flows drop, Kahuna gets bigger and can flip you; there is a sneak on the right if you want to -- you can get a look at it from the highway (a Lunchcounter/Kahuna turnout with parking lot and trails).
I just got off, first time with new shredder (R2) -- blast!

You can also get a look at few others right from the Highway: Cottonwood, Double Draw.
(Right now, some folks are running all the way to Alpine because the Palisades Reservoir is low enough that there's current rather than backup.)


----------



## Dan007CT (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks John!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Granite creek has some beautiful and scenic 2/3 below the hot springs.... I took my wife and she liked that section. Super chill!!! And a hot spring


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

awesome thanks everyone. Running alpine canyon tomorrow if anyone wants to set shuttle. Call or text 773 two six nine eight five six two. Maybe granite creek afterwards!

Nick


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

It's usually very easy to catch a ride from Sheep Gulch back up to West Table. I usually stand by the stop sign where the boat ramp area exits onto the highway -- this way I can get rides from both sources; asking around in the parking lot would probably work fine; it's a pretty common thing to do.


----------

